# Ok to vaccinate puppy at 6 weeks old?



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi I'm new to the forums.

I bought Hugo, my golden Labrador puppy on Sunday night, he's 6 and a half weeks old (pic in my avatar) and I was wanting to know if it's ok to take him for his first jag, possibly tomorrow, or should I wait til he's 8 weeks old? I've read that you can do it between 6-8 weeks, but I'm afraid incase 6 weeks is a little too early.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Personally speaking I wouldn't have a dog vaccinated until, at the earliest 8 weeks old incase their immune system was not strong enough to cope.

On a different note, at 6 weeks old the pup should still be with it's mum and siblings, it is too young to be sold. Pups shouldn't really leave "home" until they are 8 weeks old.... Did you get this pup from a reputable breeder?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Most vets wont vaccinate a pup until it is at least seven weeks, and many not until eight weeks, I always get my pups at six weeks.


----------



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes the breeder was reputable as far as I know. The papers etc came with the pup. There were 7 in total and all KC registered. Both parents were seen. The father has won 5 trophies (for shooting I think) and the mother had won some awards (can't remember which). The sellers were very nice with a nice home. They had alot of people coming to see and buy the pups. They told me that if I had any problems not to hesitate to lift the phone (which I did last night to ask them something, she can talk for Britain, very helpful). They also said that if I wasn't happy with the pup I could return it no problem.

I have read that pups shouldn't leave the mother until 8 weeks, but unfortunately this was AFTER I took him.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

My previous, good vet won't vaccinate puppies until 9 weeks and second vaccination until 12 weeks. You really are wasting your time getting a vacc at 6 weeks, as the mothers anti bodies are likely to interfere with it. 

Pups should really not leave Mum/siblings until 7-8 weeks, unless going to a very experienced owner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm why did they let him go so soon? Personally i would never buy a puppy from someone who wasnt willing to keep until at least 7 weeks

and anyway my vets prefer to vaccinate closer to 9 weeks.. so the pup is as strong as poss


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Gundoggal said:


> Hmm why did they let him go so soon? Personally i would never buy a puppy from someone who wasnt willing to keep until at least 7 weeks
> 
> and anyway my vets prefer to vaccinate closer to 9 weeks.. so the pup is as strong as poss


I wouldn't buy from someone who sold pups before 7-8 weeks either. I have bought most of mine at 7 weeks, and the breeders have always said they only let me have then at that age because of my experience with dogs/pups.

If you are happy with your puppy then don't worry too much. But remember he/she has missed out on socialising with his mum and siblings and that could cause problems. If you know anyone who has a dog which is vaccinated and would be safe around a young pup I would get them to bring the dog round, as it will teach him doggy manners. It might sound daft, but puppies need to learn how to behave around other dogs, and also not to be scared of them. Our oldest dog was always great for this, as she would grumble at pups who got too much, but we knew she would never snap at them.

If it was my pup I wouldn't have any vaccinations until it was 8 weeks old, but I would be taking him out socialising. He needs to hear lots of different noises, meet different people and "safe" dogs (they must be vaccinated), you can carry him around, but just don't put him on the floor until he has had all his jabs.


----------



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes I see where you're coming from.

The thing is he's STILL in contact with one of his siblings... his brother!! You see my mother-in-law took one from the same litter, and the past 2 days I've taken him to her house. Its great to see them with each other, the tails wag, they play and fight (play fighting). So yeah the two of them will be growing up with each other, which is great I think.

I also have neighbours who have vaccinated dogs who I could invite round, or visit.


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

i guess our vet have different opinions.. well i guess that's fine.. mine said for about 6 weeks..


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

It may also depend on the size of the dog. I know that the after effects of jabs can be quite "messy" especially at the 2nd jab and i wouldnt want to put a small pup through that too early.Mine were jabbed at 8 & 12 weeks


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

most do it at 8 and 12 weeks but i know of dogs who've had it at 6 and 10 and they're fine, better behaved than the ones done later you see they can go out earlier get used to people and other dogs earlier and start training.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

My vet told us that the second vaccination had to be at least 2 weeks after the first and at the time of second jab the pup had to be at least 10 weeks old, so we have always done 8 weeks, 10 weeks and out at 11 weeks


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My pups never leave mum until they are 8 weeks and I wouldn't vaccinate until they were 10 weeks at the earliest.

One of my whippets once reacted to his puppy jabs so now I don't vaccinate until they are older as I was told there was less chance of them reacting .Don't know if theres any truth in that but since I've done mine older I've had no problems


----------



## akadawny (Mar 24, 2010)

I took my chocolate labrador for his first vaccination this morning at what I thought was 8 weeks, only to get home and see from his kc certificate that he was actually only 7 weeks. I was quite cross with the breeder for telling me he was 8 weeks old when I bought him, but also with myself for not checking!!

Anyway I called my vet as soon as I realised, and I now him to take him for a "3rd" injection 2 weeks after his 2nd one at a cost of £15. I dont mind as I just want him to be safe, its just that it could of been avoided if the breeder had been up front with me, he got a cross email!!

Anyways for reference most vets will not vaccinate until 8 and 10 weeks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

akadawny said:


> I took my chocolate labrador for his first vaccination this morning at what I thought was 8 weeks, only to get home and see from his kc certificate that he was actually only 7 weeks. I was quite cross with the breeder for telling me he was 8 weeks old when I bought him, but also with myself for not checking!!
> 
> Anyway I called my vet as soon as I realised, and I now him to take him for a "3rd" injection 2 weeks after his 2nd one at a cost of £15. I dont mind as I just want him to be safe, its just that it could of been avoided if the breeder had been up front with me, he got a cross email!!
> 
> Anyways for reference most vets will not vaccinate until 8 and 10 weeks


I dont understand why he would need a 3rd jab. The reason pups are done at an older age is to make sure they are strong enough to cope with the vaccine (plus they still have some natural protection obtained from mum), not because its inaffective at a younger age. 
Over vaccinating can be dangerous.

One of my boys was vaccinated at just over 7 weeks. He only ever had the normal puppy course.


----------



## akadawny (Mar 24, 2010)

I dont know, I called the vet and that is what she reccomended and shes the expert. I have also discovered he has round worms, so the breeder also hadnt wormed him as they told me he had!! I am furious with him, as far as Im concerned if you cant do it properly then dont breed!!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

akadawny said:


> I dont know, I called the vet and that is what she reccomended and shes the expert. I have also discovered he has round worms, so the breeder also hadnt wormed him as they told me he had!! I am furious with him, as far as Im concerned if you cant do it properly then dont breed!!!!!


Are you having the Kennel Cough Vaccine?


----------



## akadawny (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep he is booked in for kennel cough at 12 weeks. I also have him on the wormer every 2 weeks as well, he is now frontlined, and hes getting microchipped a week on wednesday with his 2nd jab.


----------

